# GLO T5 question



## Flun (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi,

I'm buying a GLO T5 unit (1x24 or 2x24) which means upgrading from a lower lighting, I use ferts & excel but no real CO2 addition. I'm a bit anxious about how the tank will react to the higher lighing. In the long run I'd like to have the 2x24 but I want to be able to start with only one bulb. Is it possible to use the 2x24 fixture with only one bulb?

Thanks


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Buy individual GLO T5's. You can't turn the bulbs on and off independently using timers the 2x24, and the spread is miserable.

What size of tank are you thinking on using these with?


----------



## Flun (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you Philosophous

Its a 15 gallon which is 12" tall. Maybe I'm fooling myself that the tank can take the T5HO (one or two bulbs) without trouble? It's a stable low tech with different ferns and mosses, good filtration and low fish load.

I desperately needed something to replace the current lighting since it's awful and impossible to replace in a cheap way anyhow. I'd like a T5 unit because I'm in this hobby for the long run and not just thinking about this particular setup.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

You've basically got the footprint of a 10 gal on that thing, and those extra few inches will lens off the glass back into the tank some. Consider T5 and T5HO to be +50% output from a stock T8; that's 2.4wpg equivalent you'd be running at least. I don't like going over 1.5wpg for non-CO2, 1.75 with excel and DIY CO2 perhaps.


----------



## Flun (Feb 7, 2009)

I obviously have to think this over some more 

Guess I could get away with a single T5 suspended higher above the tank.. But if it's not safe to use with the current setup then there is no point to buy it now. 

Right now I have one of these ugly tanks with a black plastic ramp holding one 15w t8 and no reflector - so the ramp eats light like a black hole. I have supplementary PC lamps at the sides to save my much beloved needle fern which lives on in a spartan fashion ^^

Anyway, thanks for the quick answers!


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Honestly, you could probably light that thing with a little 9w LED strip. Besides that, I think the best spread you might be able to get would be alternating between a couple of T8's, or just moving the light to a different position every morning.


----------

